# Carrying your vape gear when out and about



## Hooked

Some ideas that have crossed my mind:

Put your mod and juice inside an oven glove - one with a thumb. Mod goes in the hand section and juice in the thumb.

Roll your mod in bubblewrap.

Put your mod and juice in ziplock bags - separate bags for each mod and each juice, so if there's a leak it won't cross-contaminate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Desce Bags look after my mods!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Desce Bags look after my mods!
> View attachment 115417



@Rob Fisher What on earth is a Desce bag? It must be good if you use it, so where do you buy it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher What on earth is a Desce bag? It must be good if you use it, so where do you buy it?



They are little bags made from wetsuit type of material so they protect the mods and tanks stored in them as well as being waterproof. Unfortunately no vendors stock them in SA yet and I picked up most of mine at the Paris Show.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> They are little bags made from wetsuit type of material so they protect the mods and tanks stored in them as well as being waterproof. Unfortunately no vendors stock them in SA yet and I picked up most of mine at the Paris Show.
> 
> View attachment 115419



Another mystery solved. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG

I'm sure you could use any neoprene cellphone pouch with the same effect. Or a small Lowepro camera bag.

Or ... will vaping issue in the return of the moonbag?!?!?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

SinnerG said:


> I'm sure you could use any neoprene cellphone pouch with the same effect. Or a small Lowepro camera bag.
> 
> Or ... will vaping issue in the return of the moonbag?!?!?!



Ive been using a LowePro camera bag
A medium sized one
The reason i like it is i can fit 5/6 mods very comfortably in it - and they all stand upright
Its ideal for going out for the day to friends or for a lunch etc

But 

Its not ideal for vapemeets or VapeCon etc, where one needs one's hands free and its a hassle carrying a bag around the shoulder.

I think the idea of a moonbag sort of arrangement around the waist would be ideal - 
Need to investigate this further but havent had the time

@Blends Of Distinction , hows your moonbag contraption? Are you still using it?

*My ideal setup would be to carry 2/3 mods that wont fall out but are easy to access. Stand upright. And space for one or two batteries and little juice bottles.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75

SinnerG said:


> I'm sure you could use any neoprene cellphone pouch with the same effect. Or a small Lowepro camera bag.
> 
> Or ... will vaping issue in the return of the moonbag?!?!?!



Lowepros are brilliant. There is a little pocket for an extra battery as well. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Mac75 said:


> Lowepros are brilliant. There is a little pocket for an extra battery as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Mac75 , thats great
I never thought of the small ones
Maybe two or three of those, dont they have belt nooses?
Hmm...

But i dont like the ones with zips, they must have velcro flaps for easier access, to take it out and put it back in


----------



## SinnerG

Moonbag options for guys and girls...









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mac75

Silver said:


> @Mac75 , thats great
> I never thought of the small ones
> Maybe two or three of those, dont they have belt nooses?
> Hmm...
> 
> But i dont like the ones with zips, they must have velcro flaps for easier access, to take it out and put it back in



The small ones are perfect for BB’s and similar sized mods including attys. They do have a belt noose though I have never used it except for when cellphones first came out with belt cases lol. The zipper is ok - i us the noose as a finger latch when walking or moving around. 

The protection is great if it finds its way to the floor! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

When I ordered my vape gear I thought about carrying this stuff to work every day so I picked up the following:

2 cell 18650 Molle pouch:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SIV...-dbe5-417d-a7e6-a3acb7a2e41b&rmStoreLevelAB=5

Molle 5.7" phone pouch as I reckon the size would be the same as the mod and tanks I ordered:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...32762675739.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.QnVPD4
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...32762675739.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.QnVPD4
Molle bag strap replacement with extra pockets:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hun...32806993602.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.qa9roM

Also ordered a Nitecore NBM40 carrier for 4x 18650.

Those Molle items should go onto the Molle-compatible shoulder bag I ordered to carry daily stuff to the office rather than me trying to hand-carry everything and a cup of coffee out of the car every morning. Not exactly out-and-about stuff, but it seems like something with Molle options would be good for expansion.

It should be great ... if it ever arrives!!!!1


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> I'm sure you could use any neoprene cellphone pouch with the same effect. Or a small Lowepro camera bag.
> 
> Or ... will vaping issue in the return of the moonbag?!?!?!



@SinnerG I often use a moonbag (but slung over my shoulder) but still wrap everything in bubblewrap


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Desce Bags look after my mods!
> View attachment 115417



@Rob Fisher When I first saw your photo above - and now again - what catches my eye is the red on the right side of your mod. And it looks like a packet of goulash/stewing steak.
It's only when taking in the whole pic does one realise what it is!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> @SinnerG I often use a moonbag (but slung over my shoulder) but still wrap everything in bubblewrap


I don't know if I'd feel comfortable carrying a bag with me wherever I go. I mean, this is my wallet:






Too many cards in there as it is. 

Then again, I smoke rollies and right now I stuff my pockets with a 50g bag of tobacco, a full-size roller, bag of filters and paper.

I just looked at www.vapesox.com. They look alright, but don't cover the atomiser.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Just found these:

https://www.capeunionmart.co.za/gear/gear/accessories?id=454&p=3
https://www.takealot.com/sea-to-sum...MIjYGz_p_11wIVVxbTCh1FSgsLEAQYASABEgLLe_D_BwE

R150 from Cape Union Mart, R149 from Takealot.


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> Ive been using a LowePro camera bag
> A medium sized one
> The reason i like it is i can fit 5/6 mods very comfortably in it - and they all stand upright
> Its ideal for going out for the day to friends or for a lunch etc
> 
> But
> 
> Its not ideal for vapemeets or VapeCon etc, where one needs one's hands free and its a hassle carrying a bag around the shoulder.
> 
> I think the idea of a moonbag sort of arrangement around the waist would be ideal -
> Need to investigate this further but havent had the time
> 
> @Blends Of Distinction , hows your moonbag contraption? Are you still using it?
> 
> *My ideal setup would be to carry 2/3 mods that wont fall out but are easy to access. Stand upright. And space for one or two batteries and little juice bottles.*



Hi ho silver 

I love my bag bought it at a travel shop.
Was a bit pricey but so worth it 
It’s made from non tear parachute material and is fully waterproof both inside and out and is a light sling bag. Also fully machine washable 

It has 4 spectate compartments.
The back Zip up one I use for documents and paper, next one use for all my personal stuff, cellphone, wallet and glasses.
Next one is Vape section. This one can easily carry 4 mods, Each in their own compartment. Also can simultaneously fit up to 4 100mls juice bottles or upto 8 30ml juice bottles. There is also little spectate pockets and sleeves in there for spare atties, cotton and wire etc 

Front Compartment I use for batteries 

Wife calls it my “manbag”. Wherever I go it goes 
As you can see from pics it’s also not to big and bulky 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

SinnerG said:


> Moonbag options for guys and girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


What is the 2nd one? Over 30s female sag bag?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Hi ho silver
> 
> I love my bag bought it at a travel shop.
> Was a bit pricey but so worth it
> It’s made from non tear parachute material and is fully waterproof both inside and out and is a light sling bag. Also fully machine washable
> 
> It has 4 spectate compartments.
> The back Zip up one I use for documents and paper, next one use for all my personal stuff, cellphone, wallet and glasses.
> Next one is Vape section. This one can easily carry 4 mods, Each in their own compartment. Also can simultaneously fit up to 4 100mls juice bottles or upto 8 30ml juice bottles. There is also little spectate pockets and sleeves in there for spare atties, cotton and wire etc
> 
> Front Compartment I use for batteries
> 
> Wife calls it my “manbag”. Wherever I go it goes
> As you can see from pics it’s also not to big and bulky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks so much Doug @Blends Of Distinction !
That is awesome
Thats what im thinking about!
Thanks for all the pics and explanations!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

Christos said:


> What is the 2nd one? Over 30s female sag bag?


Yes, if it goes round the front. But when she carries the bag around the back... 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Hi ho silver
> 
> I love my bag bought it at a travel shop.
> Was a bit pricey but so worth it
> It’s made from non tear parachute material and is fully waterproof both inside and out and is a light sling bag. Also fully machine washable
> 
> It has 4 spectate compartments.
> The back Zip up one I use for documents and paper, next one use for all my personal stuff, cellphone, wallet and glasses.
> Next one is Vape section. This one can easily carry 4 mods, Each in their own compartment. Also can simultaneously fit up to 4 100mls juice bottles or upto 8 30ml juice bottles. There is also little spectate pockets and sleeves in there for spare atties, cotton and wire etc
> 
> Front Compartment I use for batteries
> 
> Wife calls it my “manbag”. Wherever I go it goes
> As you can see from pics it’s also not to big and bulky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bag FOMO right now....

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Christos

SinnerG said:


> Yes, if it goes round the front. But when she carries the bag around the back...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Oh ooops. I thought it was a front carry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Have a look at these on Takealot. Looks like they'd be suitable for vaping and all the other stuff that we carry around with us.
I'll do separate posts.

*Post #1 FOR GUYS & GALS*

*Fino Canvas Messenger Shoulder Bag (SK-JH754/WCVS) - Khaki*
https://fashion.takealot.com/fashio...shoulder-bag-sk-jh754-wcvs-khaki/PLID41170000

"Carry your work, school, or everyday essentials comfortably and stylishly with this Canvas Messenger Bag.
It boasts a spacious, lined main compartment that includes open and zippered organizational pockets, three front pockets, two side pockets, extra removable pouch and a large back pocket for additional storage space.
It comes with an adjustable shoulder strap and two grab handles for custom carrying comfort.
- Dimension: 36cm x 28cm x 14cm"

Price: R399.00

(I've just ordered this one. I'm tired of organising a search-and-rescue party when I need something from my bag. Will give feedback when it arrives).
_______________________________________

They have the same one in green: 
*Fino Canvas Messenger Shoulder Bag (SK-JH780/WCVS) - Green*
https://fashion.takealot.com/fashio...shoulder-bag-sk-jh780-wcvs-green/PLID41170008

Price: R399.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Post #2 FOR GUYS & GALS
*
Interesting! It can charge a mobile; could it charge a mod? Perfect for camping if it can!

*Audi Original Messenger Bag With Solar Panels*

https://www.takealot.com/audi-original-messenger-bag-with-solar-panels/PLID43034435

"Vorsprung durch Technik every step of the way with this Audi Sport messenger bag featuring innovative solar panels
*Power supply with the aid of three solar panels and a rechargeable and removable 2200 mAh battery.*
Recharging of mobile devices via the USB output on the battery.
Including USB cable and five different mobile phone charging connectors.
One main compartment, one smaller compartment and three small pockets inside.
With practical zip closure.
High-quality materials and a special patented manufacturing technology protect against water and dirt.
Audi Sport badge.
Dimensions: 40 x 43 cm. Made in Italy.
Material: Exterior: 80% polyamide, 20% spandex (water-repellent thanks to special PU coating).
Interior: 100% polyester"

Price: R2,900.00


----------



## Hooked

*Post #3 FOR GUYS & GALS*

*Port Indiana 9/11.6" Body Bag - Natural*

Indiana 9/11.6'' Body bag: design and urban style

Features:
- Possible to wear as sling bag
- Anti scratch soft touch material
- 3 External pockets with Clip buttons
- 1 Zipped pocket in front & at the back 
- Natural canvas material

Price: R644.00


----------



## Hooked

*Post #4 (Last one) FOR THE GALS 

Technology Distribution Innovation Navy and Grey Satchel

https://www.takealot.com/technology-distribution-innovation-navy-and-grey-satchel/PLID38148751
*
"This casual chic brief case styled satchel is great for accesorising your professional style. Fully lined and a convenient flap opening embodies a classic satchel. The generous interior space and exterior compartments make plenty room for all your belongings. Organise and carry all your belongings in this expandable satchel bag- the adjustable over the shoulder strap will only make the use of this bag easier!

Brilliant Features:

Color: Navy Blue (with grey accents)
Style: Satchel bag
Flap closure for easy access
Exterior: 2 side pockets, 2 front pockets
Interior: 2 Main compartments, 1 middle zip compartment, 3 small side compartments (for cell-phone and other small belongings)
Full linned interior
Adjustable high quality strap
Belt accesorised magnetic clip closure"


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone that wanted Desce Bags there is a batch incoming... you will need to go on Facebook and fill in a form. Here are the details....

DESCE Bags are inbound. They should be here latest by Friday.

DESCRIPTION (NEO SLEEVE MINI V2)
Mini- 3mm Neoprene w/ drawstring closure (4.5"x2.5") Fits most single 18650 Box Mods

**Price: R170

COLORS AVAILABLE
Body-Black, Print- Dark Charcoal
.
Body-Dark Olive, Print-Dark Charcoal 
.
Body- Red, Print-Florescent Pink
.
Body-Navy, Print-Steel Blue
.
Body-Camo, Print-Light Tan
.
Body-Turquoise, Print-Pink 
.
Body-Purple, Print-Turquoise 
.
Body-Kelly Green, Print-White
.
Body-Charcoal Grey, Print-Red 
.
Body-Maroon, Print-Rust 
.
Body-Mustard, Print-Brown

DESCRIPTION (NEO SLEEVE REGULAR V2)
3mm Neoprene w/ drawstring closure (4.5"x3.5") Fits most dual 18650, Billet Box, & Larger Box Mods

**Price: R190

COLORS AVAILABLE
Body-Black, Print- Dark Charcoal 
.
Body-Dark Olive, Print-Dark Charcoal 
.
Body- Red, Print-Florescent Pink
.
Body-Navy, Print-Steel Blue
.
Body-Camo, Print-Light Tan
.
Body-Turquoise, Print-Pink 
.
Body-Purple, Print-Turquoise 
.
Body-Kelly Green, Print-White
.
Body-Charcoal Grey, Print-Red 
.
Body-Maroon, Print-Rust 
.
Body-Mustard, Print-Brown

DESCRIPTION (NEO SLEEVE MECH)
Mech Sleeve- 3mm Neoprene w/ drawstring closure (5"x1.75") Fits most single 18650 Mech Mods up to 25mm

**Price: R190

COLORS AVAILABLE

Body-Black, Print-Dark Charcoal
.
Body-Camo, Print-Light Tan

DESCRIPTION (NEO SLEEVE ATTY)
Mech Sleeve- 2mm Neoprene w/ drawstring closure (2.5"x1.75") Fits 22mm-30mm RDA’s, RTA’s, & Tanks

**Price: R150

COLORS AVAILABLE

Body-Black, Print-Dark Charcoal
.
Body-Camo, Print-Light Tan

All prices exclude shipping. Shipping will R100.

Wholesale prices will be available on request. Please mail me on info@craftedcoils.co.za for wholesale.

Please fill out the google doc.

Payment will be due when bags are ready for collection/shipping.

Stock is limited, so first come first serve. If you order and I don't have enough I will let you know via email.

Form: https://goo.gl/forms/SKg3HiR0ogEtcSov2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> *Post #2 FOR GUYS & GALS
> *
> Interesting! It can charge a mobile; could it charge a mod? Perfect for camping if it can!
> 
> *Audi Original Messenger Bag With Solar Panels*
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/audi-original-messenger-bag-with-solar-panels/PLID43034435
> 
> "Vorsprung durch Technik every step of the way with this Audi Sport messenger bag featuring innovative solar panels
> *Power supply with the aid of three solar panels and a rechargeable and removable 2200 mAh battery.*
> Recharging of mobile devices via the USB output on the battery.
> Including USB cable and five different mobile phone charging connectors.
> One main compartment, one smaller compartment and three small pockets inside.
> With practical zip closure.
> High-quality materials and a special patented manufacturing technology protect against water and dirt.
> Audi Sport badge.
> Dimensions: 40 x 43 cm. Made in Italy.
> Material: Exterior: 80% polyamide, 20% spandex (water-repellent thanks to special PU coating).
> Interior: 100% polyester"
> 
> Price: R2,900.00


Looks great @Hooked , but at that price it had better make me coffee in the mornings as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Sir Vape also have an option now... picked one up today! Should be on thier web site real soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Nice @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing all the options

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG

Room Fogger said:


> Looks great @Hooked , but at that price it had better make me coffee in the mornings as well.



It's an Audi. Overpriced for what you get. Wait a few years, pay half for it on gumtree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

For those secret agent themed days out...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> For those secret agent themed days out...
> View attachment 116050



Actually surprised you don’t have a few of these in the vape stable @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Actually surprised you don’t have a few of these in the vape stable @Rob Fisher



If I had spotted them I would have one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> For those secret agent themed days out...
> View attachment 116050



And they are from where?


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

RenaldoRheeder said:


> And they are from where?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Import it all , type billet box in the search bar and it should pop up somewhere between the wraps and car holder box for the bb

Edit: see it’s made by jwraps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

Do people actually use import it all?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

SinnerG said:


> Do people actually use import it all?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



A few times for birthdays gifts, sure certain items are a bit steep and it’s a two week wait but for R55 delivery better than trusting the post office or $30 for DHL... never had a hitch so touch wood


----------



## SinnerG

Whenever I've seen stuff on there it's just been magnitudes more expensive than buying direct and dealing with SAPO, etc. But I'll have a dig through it again.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

SinnerG said:


> Whenever I've seen stuff on there it's just been magnitudes more expensive than buying direct and dealing with SAPO, etc. But I'll have a dig through it again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



Can’t disagree there, sometimes when you search the next day the price is lower than the previous, bit of a lottery and last resort for sure


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> If I had spotted them I would have one.


Don't you have something similar you used for Paris @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Don't you have something similar you used for Paris @Rob Fisher ?



Yes.... for my BB's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Lock Your Mod when it's not in use to avoid roasted coils


----------



## Mida Khan

Lock Your Mod when it's not in use to avoid roasted coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Urh... Uhm...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Can’t disagree there, sometimes when you search the next day the price is lower than the previous, bit of a lottery and last resort for sure



This is because the new fad in online market technology is being implemented. It's called "dynamic marketing" or at least that's what the users are calling it. You see, in the information age, when you browse a website they are following you. No, I'm not a conspiracy theorist, lol. What I mean is, there are literally hundreds of pieces of information that they can find out about you just by you browsing their website.

So what? well, it means that when you log into my website I can see that you are: Male, 56 Years old, running a flashy R30k+ laptop. Oh! And check it out!! He lives in Bishopscourt!

Again, so what? This means that they can individually target you based on their perceived profile of you. So, I see James lives in an upmarket area and is running a high end device, lets manipulate the website to show him a high price while Joe from (Insert worse off neighbourhood without offending anyone here) gets to see the same exact product with lower shipping costs and at half the retail value when he logs in with his old Samsung galaxy S3 mini from 2012.

Unfortunately this is the new trend. Wish.com is an example of a company that currently implements this strategy.

Be a smart shopper.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Spyro said:


> This is because the new fad in online market technology is being implemented. It's called "dynamic marketing" or at least that's what the users are calling it. You see, in the information age, when you browse a website they are following you. No, I'm not a conspiracy theorist, lol. What I mean is, there are literally hundreds of pieces of information that they can find out about you just by you browsing their website.
> 
> So what? well, it means that when you log into my website I can see that you are: Male, 56 Years old, running a flashy R30k+ laptop. Oh! And check it out!! He lives in Bishopscourt!
> 
> Again, so what? This means that they can individually target you based on their perceived profile of you. So, I see James lives in an upmarket area and is running a high end device, lets manipulate the website to show him a high price while when Joe from (Insert worse off neighbourhood without offending anyone here) gets to see the same exact product with lower shipping costs and at half the retail value when he logs in with his old Samsung galaxy S3 mini from 2012.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the new trend. Wish.com is an example of a company that currently implements this strategy.
> 
> Be a smart shopper.


Oe.... I see a way to take advantage of this..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

This also looks pretty interesting:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cor...urse-Phone-Case-for-Iphone-6/32351319917.html

$20, free shipping. Shipping is 38-56 days ... +- 9 months because SAPO.


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> This is because the new fad in online market technology is being implemented. It's called "dynamic marketing" or at least that's what the users are calling it. You see, in the information age, when you browse a website they are following you. No, I'm not a conspiracy theorist, lol. What I mean is, there are literally hundreds of pieces of information that they can find out about you just by you browsing their website.
> 
> So what? well, it means that when you log into my website I can see that you are: Male, 56 Years old, running a flashy R30k+ laptop. Oh! And check it out!! He lives in Bishopscourt!
> 
> Again, so what? This means that they can individually target you based on their perceived profile of you. So, I see James lives in an upmarket area and is running a high end device, lets manipulate the website to show him a high price while Joe from (Insert worse off neighbourhood without offending anyone here) gets to see the same exact product with lower shipping costs and at half the retail value when he logs in with his old Samsung galaxy S3 mini from 2012.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the new trend. Wish.com is an example of a company that currently implements this strategy.
> 
> Be a smart shopper.



@Spyro This is ridiculous!  A price is a price and surely can not depend on a buyer's profile?! Surely this is against the law??


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro before I shop online again, I'll invest in the cheapest mobile phone and go and sit in a squatter camp to do my shopping!


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> This is because the new fad in online market technology is being implemented. It's called "dynamic marketing" or at least that's what the users are calling it. You see, in the information age, when you browse a website they are following you. No, I'm not a conspiracy theorist, lol. What I mean is, there are literally hundreds of pieces of information that they can find out about you just by you browsing their website.
> 
> So what? well, it means that when you log into my website I can see that you are: Male, 56 Years old, running a flashy R30k+ laptop. Oh! And check it out!! He lives in Bishopscourt!
> 
> Again, so what? This means that they can individually target you based on their perceived profile of you. So, I see James lives in an upmarket area and is running a high end device, lets manipulate the website to show him a high price while Joe from (Insert worse off neighbourhood without offending anyone here) gets to see the same exact product with lower shipping costs and at half the retail value when he logs in with his old Samsung galaxy S3 mini from 2012.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the new trend. Wish.com is an example of a company that currently implements this strategy.
> 
> Be a smart shopper.



@Spyro - thanks for this - its most interesting
Is there a way to turn it all off so the website doesnt see all this info?


----------



## Spyro

@Hooked I don't think it's illegal. But as with new tech, most things are subject to regulation once they reach a certain stage. Just like vaping. @Silver you can turn off a few things but ultimately not really unless you want to go the anti Google route. Which involves switching to Linux, shunning the Google play store and essentially excluding yourself from civilisation.

Just avoid sites that you know use the practise. Wish.com is the only site I know to do it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Spyro said:


> @Hooked I don't think it's illegal. But as with new tech, most things are subject to regulation once they reach a certain stage. Just like vaping. @Silver you can turn off a few things but ultimately not really unless you want to go the anti Google route. Which involves switching to Linux, shunning the Google play store and essentially excluding yourself from civilisation.
> 
> Just avoid sites that you know use the practise. Wish.com is the only site I know to do it.



Linux doesn't guarantee you any extra protection. Heck, Android is linux, Apple is BSD, and both are of unix(-ish) origin and both of those companies just love to track everything you do and sell it on to whoever wants to pay for it (even if they say they don't). Your OS is irrelevant seeing as most of this tracking is through web anyway.

I never did mind companies tracking certain bits of information in order to make the online experience better. That's how it all started, but that has all turned into a shitshow of just getting the max amount of money out you or feeding you stuff you're not interested in. Altering pricing based on who you are is just about the worst of it.

And I don't think getting out of the system is going to exclude you from civilisation. It'll just exclude you from the online civilisation which, to be honest, often isn't such a civil place to be in the first place. Man, it's a very different place from when I first discovered the internet back in '92.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

SinnerG said:


> Linux doesn't guarantee you any extra protection. Heck, Android is linux, Apple is BSD, and both are of unix(-ish) origin and both of those companies just love to track everything you do and sell it on to whoever wants to pay for it (even if they say they don't). Your OS is irrelevant seeing as most of this tracking is through web anyway.
> 
> I never did mind companies tracking certain bits of information in order to make the online experience better. That's how it all started, but that has all turned into a shitshow of just getting the max amount of money out you or feeding you stuff you're not interested in. Altering pricing based on who you are is just about the worst of it.
> 
> And I don't think getting out of the system is going to exclude you from civilisation. It'll just exclude you from the online civilisation which, to be honest, often isn't such a civil place to be in the first place. Man, it's a very different place from when I first discovered the internet back in '92.



You're totally correct. However, moving to certain Linux builds and installing certain softwares is a step towards annonymity. I don't want to get into a conversation on how to hide yourself though.

Android is very easy to go off the grid but you lose everything and Google pulls you back in. They have this toothbrush idea, that everyone in the world should use Google at least twice a day. I use it more in a day than I brush my teeth per week. But, there are alternatives and it can be done.

But yes I should have said online civilisation. Good call.


----------



## SinnerG

Back to topic on hand...

What about runner or biker armbands?

https://www.sportsmanswarehouse.co.za/product/puma-pr-arm-pocket-2/4095

https://www.sportsmanswarehouse.co.za/product/sprigs-banjees-wrist-wallet-1/4095



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Have a look at these on Takealot. Looks like they'd be suitable for vaping and all the other stuff that we carry around with us.
> I'll do separate posts.
> 
> *Post #1 FOR GUYS & GALS*
> 
> *Fino Canvas Messenger Shoulder Bag (SK-JH754/WCVS) - Khaki*
> https://fashion.takealot.com/fashio...shoulder-bag-sk-jh754-wcvs-khaki/PLID41170000
> 
> "Carry your work, school, or everyday essentials comfortably and stylishly with this Canvas Messenger Bag.
> It boasts a spacious, lined main compartment that includes open and zippered organizational pockets, three front pockets, two side pockets, extra removable pouch and a large back pocket for additional storage space.
> It comes with an adjustable shoulder strap and two grab handles for custom carrying comfort.
> - Dimension: 36cm x 28cm x 14cm"
> 
> Price: R399.00
> 
> (I've just ordered this one. I'm tired of organising a search-and-rescue party when I need something from my bag. Will give feedback when it arrives).



It didn't arrive as it's not available from the supplier. This is something that annoys me about Takealot. You place your order, after two weeks it's still not shipped and then you get an email telling you that the item is unavailable. If anyone knows where I can buy something similar, do tell!


----------



## Hooked

I've just come across a carry-case on The Vape Guy's website @BumbleBee. Price R230.

http://vapeguy.co.za/protective-vape-carry-bag


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> I've just come across a carry-case on The Vape Guy's website @BumbleBee. Price R100
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/protective-vape-carry-bag


Umm, I don't think that's quite right @Hooked. The one you've linked has only one zip and is a tad more than R100

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

BumbleBee said:


> Umm, I don't think that's quite right @Hooked. The one you've linked has only one zip and is a tad more than R100



@BumbleBee I think you replied to my post BEFORE I edited it? I know I was getting myself tied up in knots that day/evening. 'm so sorry - could be that other peeps also saw the wrong post. In future I'll just post the link and not the price. See my post above where I also supply a link to your shop, and the price I've stated is R230.


----------



## Dooky

R170.00 cape union Market

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Dooky said:


> R170.00 cape union Market



Thanks for posting - this looks great! Much cheaper than a Desce!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Dooky There are different sizes on Cape Union Mart's website, but they don't give the measurements. Which size, according to them, have you got and what are the measurements?


----------



## acorn

Hooked said:


> @Dooky There are different sizes on Cape Union Mart's website, but they don't give the measurements. Which size, according to them, have you got and what are the measurements?


From the limited zoom on my cell phone it looks like Oval extra small, here is the link with dimensions...
https://www.capeunionmart.co.za/sea-to-summit-neoprene-pouch-oval-xs

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> I've just come across a carry-case on The Vape Guy's website @BumbleBee. Price R230.
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/protective-vape-carry-bag



Thanks for the link @Hooked, I think I’ll pick one up next year. I plan to try @BumbleBee juices as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky

acorn said:


> From the limited zoom on my cell phone it looks like Oval extra small, here is the link with dimensions...
> https://www.capeunionmart.co.za/sea-to-summit-neoprene-pouch-oval-xs
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Nice... just paid full price 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

acorn said:


> From the limited zoom on my cell phone it looks like Oval extra small, here is the link with dimensions...
> https://www.capeunionmart.co.za/sea-to-summit-neoprene-pouch-oval-xs
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



@acorn Thanks for your trouble! That must be the one. On sale now but price was R170 which is what @Dooky paid. I see the dimensions now - I didn't scroll down far enough.


----------



## Hooked

Dooky said:


> Nice... just paid full price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



So sorry @Dooky It's awful when one buys something and the next day it's on sale  If it's any consolation, although I got it at the sale price, I had to pay an extra R95 for shpping, so total R220. For me it's worth it to pay the shipping, instead of driving to the nearest Cape Union Mart which is almost an hour's drive - one way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeeGov

Hi all
Just wondering, how do you carry your mods, tanks and juice around?
For me, 99% of the time, I'm wearing one of my cargo jeans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

LeeGov said:


> Hi all
> Just wondering, how do you carry your mods, tanks and juice around?
> For me, 99% of the time, I'm wearing one of my cargo jeans



Hi @LeeGov 
This is a great question. 

Have moved your post to this existing thread - have a look from the beginning. There are some great contributions here from various members

I used to carry around a lot more than I actually need. Nowadays I seldom go out and about with more than 2 devices. Evod in my man bag and the Billet Box in my laptop bag in the side pouch (there is a holder that fits it perfectly - lucky)
I usually have the Subtank Mini in the car (my car vape) so that's a third device. 

My camera bag that carries about 6 mods comfortably in an upright position hasnt been out and about for a while!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

LeeGov said:


> Hi all
> Just wondering, how do you carry your mods, tanks and juice around?
> For me, 99% of the time, I'm wearing one of my cargo jeans


cargo’s. also spare juice, bats and mod in desk at work. just in case.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

lesvaches said:


> cargo’s. also spare juice, bats and mod in desk at work. just in case.


Extra supply of various juices -one in my car , about 3 in my backpack, about two in my desk drawer at work and sometimes 2 x 30 ml in my Coil master vape bag that goes on my belt, if I remember to put it on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So I often see people at restaurants etc with 2, 3 or even 4 mods. So how do you carry it. In your pocket? I dont have enough pockets. Or do you carry it in a specific bag or case?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JurgensSt

I always carry 2 mods with me. One in hand and the other in the pocket 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Man bag my friend... Man bag. It ain't cool but it sure as hell is practical as a vaper. Just blow clouds to cover the look

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Jengz said:


> Man bag my friend... Man bag. It ain't cool but it sure as hell is practical as a vaper. Just blow clouds to cover the look


Pics?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Pics?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien

There are a lot available. 

- A small one that fits on your belt:


-A larger one for travel:


-Vape King has these that are anti-theft:



These are only a few of the wide range that are available.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Elmien said:


> There are a lot available.
> 
> - A small one that fits on your belt:
> View attachment 162076
> 
> -A larger one for travel:
> View attachment 162078
> 
> -Vape King has these that are anti-theft:
> View attachment 162079
> 
> 
> These are only a few of the wide range that are available.


Got one of the Vape King bags last year at VapeCon. Works great 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Raindance said:


> View attachment 162080


Thaaaats it


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> Thaaaats it


I’m old enough not to care if ppl call me a moffie. In any case most moffies i know are great people!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So I often see people at restaurants etc with 2, 3 or even 4 mods. So how do you carry it. In your pocket? I dont have enough pockets. Or do you carry it in a specific bag or case?



@Jean claude Vaaldamme , I've moved your post and the subsequent posts to this thread.
Have a look from the beginning
Some good bags for carrying vape gear have been discussed here.
Lots of options and ideas

I like using my LowePro camera bag - carries 6 mods in an upright position with extra space for juice and batteries if necessary

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver

@Jean claude Vaaldamme

Here is my camera bag







Reo red / OL16 on the left pouch all snug with soft padding keeping it in its own compartment. I have the Twisp Cue in there with it at the moment. Fits just right.

Main compartment has 3 mods. Reo Black and Billet Box with the SubTank Mini / Istick with its silicon sleeve so nothing scratches. The roller towel piece at the bottom is just in case there is a leak of sorts. But those three mods dont leak and they have been in that spot for quite a long time. I just feel better with the roller towel there - also I can use it to wipe something if need be.

Top zip has the R2 coin for the Billet 







Left side compartment is the Dvarw / Minikin. Right side is the Skyline / Hotcig. These double battery mods fit perfectly in the side pockets. They have velcro flaps that close them. Very strong, those mods wont come out.

Compartment in front zip (cant see in the photo above) is empty but can take about 2/3 bottles of juice and a few batteries. 

I dont take coiling/wicking kit out and about. I just take multiple mods. But there is space for a small scissors and some wire and wick. Not much space for wire cutters though, so one would need to use nail clippers. In practice I take my coiling equipment in a separate baggie if absolutely necessary (ie when travelling far)

Flap on top closes with Velcro so easy to open. The bag has a carry strap around the shoulder.

This is what I use if I need to take multiple mods out and about.

I like it that everything is in an upright position and doesn't shake around too much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

When I'm travelling or at a Vape Expo overseas I use my Thule Back Pack!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And when I'm out and about I take the Jekkyll & Hide Man Bag!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And all mods and tanks in both bags are inside Desce Puches!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Elmien said:


> There are a lot available.
> 
> - A small one that fits on your belt:
> View attachment 162076
> 
> -A larger one for travel:
> View attachment 162078
> 
> -Vape King has these that are anti-theft:
> View attachment 162079
> 
> 
> These are only a few of the wide range that are available.


In other words, a fanny pack?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien

SmokeyJoe said:


> In other words, a fanny pack?



Almost, but it sits more like those cellphone pouches or a gun holster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## acorn

Might consider this for the bare vape essential goodies? 





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Elmien said:


> Almost, but it sits more like those cellphone pouches or a gun holster.
> View attachment 162135


Nope nope nope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Silver said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme , I've moved your post and the subsequent posts to this thread.
> Have a look from the beginning
> Some good bags for carrying vape gear have been discussed here.
> Lots of options and ideas
> 
> I like using my LowePro camera bag - carries 6 mods in an upright position with extra space for juice and batteries if necessary


Thanks, but now I cant change the thread title later, after all the pics, to Out and about with my awesome dawsom handbag

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Elmien

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nope nope nope.



I also have that reaction but some people tend to love hooking things on their belts...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, but now I cant change the thread title later, after all the pics, to Out and about with my awesome dawsom handbag



You can just make a new thread for that if you want
I think its best to try keep the content together as much as possible
For the benefit of future reference and for the reader

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Raindance said:


> I’m old enough not to care if ppl call me a moffie. In any case most moffies i know are great people!
> 
> Regards


Do you wear crocs too?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos

@Jean claude Vaaldamme I have specific mods that I use for specific situations.
E.g. for one mod I have a 11ml squonk bottle and the mod takes 21700s so 1 bottle and 1 battery is enough for a full day.
I generally keep a 2nd mod in the car if for example I accidentally burn my wick or I happen to chain vape and deplete my 11ml.

I do however find that when I am in public leaving the mod in the car works as I tend to do most of my vaping whilst driving anyways.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

acorn said:


> Might consider this for the bare vape essential goodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Vapecon 2019 starter kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Might consider this for the bare vape essential goodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



@acorn - I actually love this - maybe not as much as this one - but something that allows for quick and easy access - when walking around. Of multiple mods!

Only thing is that one could only really wear that at a Vape Meet or event - people would think you are crazy if you wore that normally out and about, lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

My he-man bag for everyday transportation of the mods, batteries and juices. And a extra building kit, just for incase.  As @Raindance so rightfully stated, don’t give a dam what people think as long as I have my goodies at hand for my enjoyment. 



Lots of space for my IPad and extras as well. And @Christos , I wear my crocs with socks! Just because I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> My he-man bag for everyday transportation of the mods, batteries and juices. And a extra building kit, just for incase.  As @Raindance so rightfully stated, don’t give a dam what people think as long as I have my goodies at hand for my enjoyment.
> 
> View attachment 162158
> 
> Lots of space for my IPad and extras as well. And @Christos , I wear my crocs with socks! Just because I can.


No arguments there! 
I've recently hit the age where I wear plackies with everything. Not at the crocs stage yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I had Crocs for about a year, the wige was actually pleased that I wear them as she dont go with me to shops when I go barefoot.
But after the 4th time I almost broke my neck with those slippery things, I retired them. Now I go alone to Spar again

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So I often see people at restaurants etc with 2, 3 or even 4 mods. So how do you carry it. In your pocket? I dont have enough pockets. Or do you carry it in a specific bag or case?



I put each mod in a pouch of some kind or another and then they all go in my handbag, or in a separate bag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> And when I'm out and about I take the Jekkyll & Hide Man Bag!
> View attachment 162112
> View attachment 162113



Beautiful! I love brown leather


----------



## Hooked

Sorry to spoil the party, but soon we won't need to worry about how to carry our vape stuff around - because there will be nowhere to vape. 

Even here in my little town the coffee shops/restaurants no longer allow people to smoke/vape within 10m of the entrance or open windows. They say it's the law. Is it??? To my knowledge it hasn't become law yet


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So what is the difference between a handbag and a man bag? Or is it like gardener and landscape engineer?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So what is the difference between a handbag and a man bag? Or is it like gardener and landscape engineer?



Good question
I think there is no major difference
Just that a man bag tends to be smaller - with less emphasis on design and colour. At least that's what I've observed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I m


Silver said:


> Good question
> I think there is no major difference
> Just that a man bag tends to be smaller - with less emphasis on design and colour. At least that's what I've observed.


I must say even before a read this thread I also use an old camera bag for my mods, juice and build tools, when I go on holiday. But thats just to put them somewhere not for walking around.
As for going out, I just put one mod in my pocket and maybe one in car that I can go get if needed. I dont wear sunglasses, jewelry, even a watch or wedding ring, so dont think Im ready for a handbag, man bag or moonbag.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

makeup artist have bags that they use on set to keep their stuff. doesn’t look bad but the problem is they are normally see through.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

acorn said:


> Might consider this for the bare vape essential goodies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


rambo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

JurgensSt said:


> Got one of the Vape King bags last year at VapeCon. Works great
> 
> Sent from small screen



@JurgensSt How does the USB port work? I don't quite understand how there can be a USB port on a bag? Is it powerful enough to charge a phone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Hooked said:


> @JurgensSt How does the USB port work? I don't quite understand how there can be a USB port on a bag? Is it powerful enough to charge a phone?


Power bank connected inside the bag and I use Golisi 2 battery charger on the outside connector. Only used it one to test 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I bought this handbag specifically for carrying mods! The mod and juice which I intend using are placed in the outer pockets and a back-up mod is in the handbag.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Sorry for all the optimistic ratings I gave, I thought the rainbow is for lgbt

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## StompieZA

Me and the wife have a grey one that we pack with juice ect and usually take it along and leave in the boot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cgs

toiletry bag.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Sorry for all the optimistic ratings I gave, I thought the rainbow is for lgbt



I was just about to ask you why the optimistic rating! What is "lgbt"??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I was just about to ask you why the optimistic rating! What is "lgbt"??


*LGBT*, or GLBT, is an initialism that stands for lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender. In use since the 1990s, the term is an adaptation of the initialism LGB, which was used to replace the term gay in reference to the *LGBT* community beginning in the mid-to-late 1980s.

I think @Jean claude Vaaldamme thinks everyone on the internet is a man 

Edit: Perhaps @Jean claude Vaaldamme thinks everyone that has style falls under the LGBT banner.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Christos said:


> *LGBT*, or GLBT, is an initialism that stands for lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender. In use since the 1990s, the term is an adaptation of the initialism LGB, which was used to replace the term gay in reference to the *LGBT* community beginning in the mid-to-late 1980s.
> 
> I think @Jean claude Vaaldamme thinks everyone on the internet is a man
> 
> Edit: Perhaps @Jean claude Vaaldamme thinks everyone that has style falls under the LGBT banner.


Nice stylish flower you have there

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Nice stylish flower you have there



Be glad you weren't here to experience the toes episode. I still have nightmares.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Nice stylish flower you have there


Nooooooooooooooo,  you don’t know what his capable of, now you’ve done it! Still trying to recover from a sneak preview of my bittday present, still don’t know what I’m going to do with a 12” pink female pleasure toy, and a packet of genitalia chews

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Room Fogger said:


> Nooooooooooooooo,  you don’t know what his capable of, now you’ve done it!




Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> Be glad you weren't here to experience the toes episode. I still have nightmares.


Im glad someone remembered

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

